# [SOLVED]Filesystem remounting

## nordicruler

Is there a fix for this?

```
[10750.554535] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/var supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.898621] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/var/cache supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.898830] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/var/data supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.899024] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/var/config supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.899206] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/var/tmp supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.919351] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/home supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.919645] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/home/tommy/.var/app/org.libreoffice.LibreOffice supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.919884] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/media supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.920123] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/mnt supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.920362] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/opt supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.920860] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/srv supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.921128] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/stage3-amd64-systemd-20200909T214504Z.tar.xz supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.921369] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/swapfile supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.921609] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/usr supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.921850] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/bin supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.922094] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/lib supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.922338] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/lib64 supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.922585] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/sbin supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[10750.922865] xfs filesystem being remounted at /newroot/run/host/etc supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)
```

Last edited by nordicruler on Wed Sep 16, 2020 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

It looks like this warning is only emitted for read-write mounts.  You could mount them read-only, or convert to a format that supports timestamps farther in the future.

----------

## nordicruler

After removing flatpak and dependencies i dont get that anymore!!

----------

